#ubuntu-java 2005-06-23
<fabbione> ok.. logs will be available from now on... they will start appearing on the server in not less than one hour
<fabbione> enjoy :)
<wasabi_> So, 3.1 really isn't that much better.
<wasabi_> Basically they just moved stuff around and introduced a whole new set of packging problems.
<wasabi_> Hey. Should .db files be put into share or lib by packages?
<wasabi_> I'm about to actually start using this stuff for real packages.
<jbailey> Lemme check FHS
<jbailey> Hold on, the db files?
<jbailey> Not the .so files?
<jbailey> .so files should be in /usr/lib/...
<jbailey> db files are generated at install time, right?
<wasabi_> Nope.
<wasabi_> The .db files will be distributed in each package and put into a central dir.
<wasabi_> And the postinst will regenerage the main db file in /var/lib
<wasabi_> regenerate
<wasabi_> /usr/share/gcj-4.0/classmaps.d/packagename.db or something
<wasabi_> I am uncertain if that should be in /usr/share or /usr/lib though, as it refers directly to .so files.
<jbailey> The best thing is to generate one on two different arch's and see if they're exactly the same.
<wasabi_> Check #gcj on OFTC.
<wasabi_> Interesting point.
<wasabi_> How do we deal with multiarch?
<wasabi_> jbailey, converting Eclipse to cdbs. Need some assistance.
<wasabi_> I have a fairly elaborate "configure" step. 
<wasabi_> configure:: prepare-stamp should make cdbs call my prepare-stamp target right?
<wasabi_> Just using debhelper.mk....
<wasabi_> Oh I guess that should be pre-build?
<jbailey> pre-build is probably the best choice if you can.
<jbailey> I need to know more about what you're doing to guess properly, though.
<wasabi_> extracting the source, applying patches.
<jbailey> There's a target apply-patches:: you can use. =)
<wasabi_> Is that part of debhelper.mk?
<wasabi_> I can't use a built in patch system.
<jbailey> Nope, it's part of buildcore
<wasabi_> Since I have a custom one that works per eclipse plugin
<wasabi_> okay cooll
<wasabi_> Does this thing manage stamp files?
<jbailey> No. =(
<wasabi_> Eclipse takes so freaking long.
<jbailey> That's a major deficiancy in cdbs atm.
<wasabi_> I have it split into a bunch of pieces just to make debugging easier
<wasabi_> I think I'll just hang my current stuff off of it then.
<jbailey> Probably best.
<wasabi_> Heh this is odd.
<wasabi_> I have these packages:
<wasabi_> eclipse-sdk and eclipse-platform and a bunch more.
<wasabi_> eclipse-sdk is Arch: all.
<wasabi_> eclipse-platform is arch: any
<wasabi_> Hmmm. I need the build process to happen before either are installed.
<wasabi_> Right now it looks like it's trying to do arch indep stuff first, before it goes down my build process.
<wasabi_> I would have expected build/eclipse:: to happen before any package, arch dep or indep.
<wasabi_> Maybe I'm not using build/eclipse right.
<wasabi_> How do I add a build target that is required for ALL packages?
<jbailey> You're crawling into the cobweb ridden corners of cdbs here, and alot of the motivation for cdbs2. =(
<wasabi_> hehe.
<jbailey> (And stuff tha tI have to look up to get right, justasec)
<jbailey> common-build-arch:: might be a good choice.
<wasabi_> Ah.
<jbailey> Honestly, I avoid the PASS/PACKAGE stuff as much as I can.
<wasabi_> -indep stuff too?
<jbailey> It was a neat idea implemented poorly.
<jbailey> Yup, it's there.
<jbailey> Although in practice -arch is fine.
<wasabi_> I like it. If nothing else it lets you seperate code easier.
<jbailey> It's always called.
<jbailey> Right, except that people don't build their packages cleanly along the lines of their packages.
<wasabi_> and provides a bit of self documentation
<jbailey> cdbs2 introduces build passes that you can name explicitely.
<jbailey> And packaging passes that are based on the package names.
<wasabi_> Still didn't work.
<wasabi_> common-build-arch:: build-eclipse-compile-stamp build-eclipse-install-stamp
<wasabi_> common-build-arch-indep:: build-eclipse-compile-stamp build-eclipse-install-stamp
<wasabi_> But neither of those were called before debhelper started running for eclipse-sdk
<jbailey> common-build-indep
<wasabi_> There we go.
<wasabi_> This does help. It makes the code easier to follow.
<wasabi_> How about a recommendation on how to "install" eclipse. Which steps go where? Right now I have the build targets building the eclipse.tar.gz file
<wasabi_> That's how the eclipse upstream build system works. It ends up with a tar.gz
<wasabi_> Then, in the install portion I "install" the .tar.gz to debian/tmp.
<wasabi_> Basically just extracting it.
<wasabi_> But then I have to move lots of pieces between different packages... and take debian/extras, shell scripts and stuff, and put them in the right place.
<wasabi_> Should I be installing the extras into debian/tmp and then relying on dh_install to move them to the right package?
<jbailey> Well, dh_install can reach into the debian/extras directory directly.
<jbailey> So there's no need to move them to debian/tmp first.
<wasabi_> But then I have some which require preprocessing
<wasabi_> like debian/extras/eclipse.png.uu
<jbailey> Right.  Can you do those in the build phase somewhere?
<wasabi_> Is that what's proper?
<jbailey> Move those into tmp.
<jbailey> I like to do all munging and such in the build phase.
<jbailey> It means that if I stamp that off, I'm done. I don't have to waste time doing any munging again.
<wasabi_> sounds good
<wasabi_> So build the .pong in build, but don't copy it to debian/tmp until install (where it's handled by dh_install)
<jbailey> Right.  That means that you can always blow away debian/tmp and just redo the build from install.
<jbailey> Probably nice in the case of eclipse.
<wasabi_> oh yes.
<wasabi_> heh.
<wasabi_> it's a 30 minute compile.
<jbailey> Ouch. =)
<wasabi_> It uses about 900MB of space.
<wasabi_> During build.
<jbailey> We use tricks like that for the glibc build.
<jbailey> When working on packaging, you *Really* don't want to have to rebuild it.
<jbailey> How much of eclipse is C/C++ code?
<wasabi_> Very little actually.
<jbailey> Ah, too bad.
<jbailey> Otherwise ccache might have sped the build up somewhat.
<wasabi_> yeah. =(
<wasabi_> can dh_install move files?
<wasabi_> Like, I want usr/share/eclipse/eclipse to be moved to usr/lib/eclipse/eclipse
<wasabi_> and then use dh_link to link it back
<wasabi_> Dislike managing that stuff manually.
<jbailey> Umm.
<jbailey> I don't think it can.
<wasabi_> make confuses me
<wasabi_> common-install-arch:: install-eclipse-stamp
<wasabi_> yet when I run debian/rules common-install-arch, it repeats it.
<wasabi_> even though install-eclipse-stamp exists
#ubuntu-java 2005-06-24
<wasabi_> dh_install -peclipse-platform
<wasabi_> cp: cannot stat `./usr/share/eclipse/eclipse': No such file or directory
<wasabi_> Hmm. Unable to figure out exactly what's up with this.
<wasabi_> That file clearly exists in debian/tmp
<wasabi_> But it is a symlink.
<wasabi_> Well this is great. At some random point my Eclipse build started locking up.
<jbailey> The machine or just the build?
<wasabi_> the build.
<wasabi_>         <target name="install.eclipse.tar">
<wasabi_>                 <apply executable="tar" dir="${buildDirectory}">
<wasabi_>                         <arg value="-xzf" />
<wasabi_>                         <fileset dir="${buildDirectory}/${buildLabel}">
<wasabi_> That just eats 100% cpu
<wasabi_> That's interesting.
<wasabi_> I think that runs an external executable.
<jbailey> Does top show anything useful?
<wasabi_> shows "java' at the top. Doesn't even get to tar.
<wasabi_> Hmm.
<wasabi_> Maybe tar is in there just not at the top
* wasabi_ reruns
<wasabi_> I think I have the 3.1 packages set up to build for ia64 pretty easily.
<wasabi_> I basically took my existing 3.0 packages and am reworking them for 3.1 with cdbs.
<wasabi_> I'm going to ignore man-di's.
<wasabi_> Hmm this is interesting.
<wasabi_> install.eclipse.tar is running...
<wasabi_> but it's paused
<wasabi_> and I think the spinning CPU is java waiting for it to exit.
<jbailey> Any way to see what it's doing?
<wasabi_> I added v to the tar options.
<wasabi_> Looks like tar has exited
<wasabi_>     [apply]  eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.ui.workbench.compatibility_3.1.0/compatibility.jar
<wasabi_> that's the last line. I assume the last line tar printed.
<wasabi_> hmmm.
<wasabi_> GMMM
#ubuntu-java 2006-06-23
<tmarble> bonjour tous... how is the conference in Paris going?
#ubuntu-java 2006-06-24
<jerometao> 
<jerometao> hi
<jerometao> anybody here ?
#ubuntu-java 2007-06-18
<jmchaffie> anyone on?
<jmchaffie> just have a quick update question... it worked but a program doesn't see it. Just need a point in the right direction...
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-java.log
#ubuntu-java 2007-06-19
<jellington> Hi Everyone, I used synaptic to install the jdk and netbeans but I can't seem to figure out where the class path is set? does anyone know where I should dump extra classes so that I can develop with them with ubuntu installed this way?
#ubuntu-java 2007-06-21
<leonel> how can we  get  sun-java6 u1  in ubuntu ?
<leonel> https://jdk-distros.dev.java.net/developer.html
<leonel> there's a ugly bug in sun-java6
<man-di> leonel: get SUN finally provide us with the DLJ builds of 6u1
<man-di> leonel: they are busy with openjdk currenly
<leonel> man-di: they did  already 
<leonel> man-di: https://jdk-distros.dev.java.net/developer.html
<leonel> there's for  sun java 6 u1
<man-di> aah, thats new, then doko and tmarble are working on it at Debconf
<man-di> leonel: its on their TODO
<leonel> man-di:  great 
<leonel> man-di: can I build  the package for myself in the time they release ?
<leonel> man-di:  or can I do something ? 
<man-di> best to ask doko on this
<man-di> I havent looked so deeply into sun-java6 so far
<man-di> I currently package icedtea
<man-di> as known as openjdk
<man-di> as known as Java 7
<doko> yes, needs to be updated
<leonel> doko: can I help ?
<doko> leonel: sure, if you want. prepare a package so that I can review it.
<leonel> doko: taking  the  sh from   https://jdk-distros.dev.java.net/developer.html
<leonel> doko: I mean  will be a new package not an update for the current package ?
<leonel> doko: so nobody is working on it ?
<man-di> leonel: it should be an updated of the existing packahe
<leonel> man-di: ok 
<leonel> man-di:  the procedure is the same  as any other package  ?
<leonel> i mean   dpatch-edit-patch  
<leonel> and send the  debdiff ?
<man-di> leonel: you will surely need to create a new orig tar.gz
<doko> leonel: look at the existing package, and you will find out =)
<leonel> that's what i'm looking  and  there's a  change  from  bin  to sh   in the  java packages to download
<ratpoison> hello, I'm facing this problem
#ubuntu-java 2007-06-22
<ratpoison> I want to assemble an ijvm from a jas source
<ratpoison> in the command line, I type: java ijvmasm ijvmtest.jas ijvmtest.ijvm
<ratpoison> but it doesn't work
<leonel> for   updating   sun-java6   I got this error :
<leonel> make: *** No rule to make target `unpatch'.  Stop.
<leonel> this  after  making  
<leonel> dpatch-edit-patch   
<leonel> what's wrong ?
<leonel> I guess this is  not  enough for ubuntu /
<leonel> ?
<_stress_> hey...can someone pleaz tell me how to read data from the keyboard ?
<_stress_> esse canal eh brasileiro?
<leonel> went through  the ubuntu packaging guide   to see how  sun-java6 can  be updated and couldn't  do it ...  any idea ??
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-16
<erpo> Java is segfaulting on my 64-bit ubuntu 8.04 installation. Is this the right channel to get support?
<persia> erpo: This is the channel for support with packaging Java, more than support with using Java.  You likely either want #ubuntu, or to file a bug.
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> hi robilad
<robilad1> hi dholbach
<robilad1> still haven't written things up yet
<dholbach> :)
 * dholbach hugs robilad1
 * robilad1 feels the pressure squeezed out
<robilad1> thanks, dholbach
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-17
<dholbach> good morning
<jonatha1> ﻿anyone that could help me get flash working with firefox instead of it locking up my page?  Im new to linux and installed Ubuntu 8.04
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-18
<the_darkside_986> Installing NetBeans has messed up my sun-java6-* installations by replacing things with openjdk. How do I "purify" my installation and still keep NetBeans?
<the_darkside_986> for example, the java interpreter was replaced by openjdk, which fails miserably trying to run my NetBeans project outside of Netbeans.
<persia> the_darkside_986: I seem to remember some issue with NetBeans and sun-java6-*.  I think there was a newer library in OpenJDK that was required (but don't remember the details).
<persia> You might be able to fake it by adjusting the dependencies, but no guarantees it will work.
<the_darkside_986> that is odd. right now I am reinstalling sun-java6-bin in hopes that the correct java binary executable will be replaced.
 * persia thought update-alternatives would be an easier path
<the_darkside_986> ?
<the_darkside_986> it is still using the wrong executable.
<the_darkside_986> still i don't see how NetBeans is successfully running this. The correct java must be on the system somewhere.
<the_darkside_986> ok I found it under /usr/lib/jvm/sun-whatever, but i am afraid to overwrite the openjdk symlink with the "correct" one. is it safe to do that? i mean netbeans has been using Sun's so...
<dholbach> good morning
<man-di> dholbach: moin, I hope it was okay to keep you on CC for now
<dholbach> man-di: sure
<man-di> dholbach: you dont know where doko is lost? I need an upload from him.
<dholbach> man-di: I hope Benjamin won't back off from the challenges of Java packaging :-)
<dholbach> man-di: he's in Canada for one reason or the other (forgot)
<dholbach> man-di: what kind of upload is it?
<man-di> dholbach: do you know what knowledge he has of packaging? did i put too hard stuff into the mail?
<man-di> gcc-defaults upload to Debian to make classpath work again
<dholbach> man-di: as far as I can see he's very keen, but doesn't have years of packaging experience - he doesn't seem afraid to figure things out
<dholbach> studies CS in Berlin
<dholbach> man-di: sorry, I can't help you with gcc-defaults upload :-/
<dholbach> man-di: I reckon doko might be up in just a few hours
<man-di> I know
<man-di> dholbach: so far all people that wanted to provide help vanished when hitting the first problem
<man-di> dholbach: and most people just like to complain instead of doing help
<man-di> dholbach: see launchpad eclipse bug reports
<dholbach> man-di: I'll push him to ask his questions here
<dholbach> he figured out some other packaging problems before
<man-di> dholbach: better in #debian-java on irc.debian.org
<robilad> dholbach: thanks!
<robilad> man-di: thanks for the feedback, I agree that we need a single mapping
<man-di> robilad: the final packages dont need to be the same, but the way to map is the same
<man-di> robilad: different distros have different package name policies
<robilad> yeah
<robilad> that's why I think dholbach's java packaging wiki etc. could be a useful start. with tinuviel's tracking information, etc.
<man-di> java packaging wiki? tinuviel's tracking information?
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-19
<dholbach> good morning
<leonel> http://blog.softwhere.org/archives/196   <-- I guess this is comming  soon  to Ubuntu Hardy ...
<persia> leonel: apt-get source openjdk-6 :)
<leonel> Really ??
<leonel>  I have this :    leonel@journey:~$ java -version
<leonel> java version "1.6.0"
<leonel> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0-b09)
<leonel> OpenJDK Client VM (build 1.6.0-b09, mixed mode, sharing)
<persia> Well, it's 6b10, not final, but close.
<leonel> I gues this is not as simple as upgrading any other deb  by replacing the source and rebuild  right ?
<persia> leonel: Well, it has a few rdepends...
<leonel> persia:   if there's any test or  thing I can do  just let me know
<persia> leonel: I'm not sure what is needed.  For Java, I tend only to look at leaf pacakges, and maybe some minor libraries.  The packaging of Java itself is not something I know much about.
<leonel> same for those leaf packages ..
<persia> leonel: Well, for the leaf packages, there are three interesting things to do.  1) Review which Java packages are in multiverse, and try to get them into universe because all dependencies are in universe
<persia> 2) Review the open bugs against the packages, and try to fix them
<persia> 3) Review the needs-packaging bugs for Java stuff, and get them included.
<persia> The Debian wiki has a lot of good information about packaging Java applications.
<leonel> Perferct !!
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-20
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-21
<userrrrr> no pyccku kto Hutb roBopuT ?
<persia> Not here.
#ubuntu-java 2008-06-22
<soren> Is there a way to change which Java version openjdk identifies as? I've come across a few sites that seem to have a whitelist of acceptable JRE's, and it doesn't accept our openjdk..
<soren> Preferably a way that doesn't involve recompiling it... /me shudders
#ubuntu-java 2009-06-16
<zhoujingrui> hi
#ubuntu-java 2009-06-18
<ttx> persia: do we have a team meeting today ?
<Dutchy_> Are there any plans to get Eclipse 3.4 in the repository? It's rather frustrating that Firefox gets beta applications in the repos but Eclipse has to do with years old versions...
<Dutchy_> in fact, i see that even karmic lists Eclipse 3.2.2
<Dutchy_> i just saw that Eclipse 3.5 arrives in 6 days
<maxb> Dutchy_: Eclipse is notoriously difficult to package, unfortunately
<maxb> It really really fails to play nice with Linux package managers
<maxb> For personal use, I've attempted to simply repackage the Eclipse.org binaries into .debs to ease installation on multiple machines.
<maxb> But I've given up on even that!
<maxb> As of 3.4, they replaced much of the plugin management code with something new called p2, which seems prone to getting spectacularly confused when you install Eclipse as root and run it as a normal user.
<maxb> So basically it's a *huge* effort, and Debian are now talking about dropping it entirely unless a volunteer steps forward, in which case Ubuntu will follow suit
#ubuntu-java 2009-06-19
<Dutchy_> shame :(
<Dutchy_> I've never made a package before, if the veterans have trouble doing it I'm probably not going to have much luck trying it
#ubuntu-java 2009-06-20
<igauz> hey
<igauz> i have a doubt
<igauz> i wanted to know ClassA obj = new ClassB();
<igauz> is this used typically as inheritance???
<igauz> what is the need to assign a reference of 1 class to an object of another class
<igauz> what would the need or application be
<igauz> any suggestions???????????
<Dutchy_> Shape a = new Circle(); Shape b = new Square();
<Dutchy_> also, ##java
<gp> ok
<Dutchy_> this is about packaging java-related application sin ubuntu
<gp> ooops
<gp> sorry
<gp> going to ##java
<gp> thnx
<gauz> hey
<gauz> 1 thing
<gauz> i am new
<gauz> wats this
<gauz> ##java :You need to be identified to join that channel
<gauz> how do i get identified
<gauz> plz help
<Dutchy_> you need to register with nickserv
<gauz> ok
<gauz> nickserv.com?
<Dutchy_> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify
<gauz> ok
<gauz> thnx
#ubuntu-java 2009-06-21
<lenabbw> hi
#ubuntu-java 2010-06-21
<micahg> hi, how does one run the TCK for openjdk?
<micahg> bdrung: do you know? ^^
<micahg>  hi, how does one run the TCK for openjdk?
<g00bm4n> hi'
#ubuntu-java 2010-06-22
<micahg> doko_: how do I run the TCK on openjdk?
<doko_> micahg: http://icedtea.classpath.org/wiki/JCKDistilled
<micahg> doko_: awesome, thank you
<doko_> micahg: expect about one week of work to setup the test environment
<micahg> doko_: wow, ok, is this a one time thing, or per test?
<doko_> one time
<micahg> doko_: k
#ubuntu-java 2010-06-24
<juli_> Hi everybody. I'm trying to create and install Maven POMs for the osgi framework (libequinox-osgi-java) according to http://wiki.debian.org/Java/MavenRepoHelper.
<juli_> I've never done this before so need some review and help. Could someone take a look at debdiff I created for this package: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eclipse/+bug/598039
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 598039 in eclipse (Ubuntu) "add maven poms and register jars in maven-repo (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,New]
<sbr> Any meeting?
<ttx> juli_: I have no expertise on that and never did it. If I was, I'd follow http://lists.debian.org/debian-java/2010/06/msg00102.html
<juli_> ttx, thanks I'll read this source. Actually now i have a choice either to write ant build for new libraries(packages) I need to package or try to use Maven approach
<ttx> juli_: looking up this email it sounds pretty easy
<ttx> I've yet to use it
<juli_> ttx, the most difficalt part is to write pom files for equinox-osgi:(
<juli_> since equinox doesn't use maven
<ttx> ew
<juli_> ttx, what do you do in ubuntu for new packages? are you using maven or trying to write ant build if it is easier?
<ttx> I used to do the ant way
<ttx> but reading up this email I'd at least try the maven way.
<juli_> ttx, I have to improve eclipse/libequinox-osgi-java package at first and now it doesn't seem to be easy
<ttx> juli_: java is never easy, you should know that by now :)
<juli_> ttx, anyway thank you. I'll try the maven way a bit more and if give up use ant:)
<juli_> ttx, java is easy, java in Linux packaging is not easy:)
<ttx> :P
<nthykier> juli_: Hey, regarding the maven pom patch for libequinox-osgi-java; I think you are missing both some internal and external dependencies (granted the packages does as well). e.g.  o.e.osgi.services depends on o.e.osgi, but also libservlet2.X-java (javax.servlet, javax.servlet.http)
<nthykier> package*
<nthykier> anyhow, I am off for today; I assigned myself to the bug.
#ubuntu-java 2010-06-25
<onilmaurya> i m new to ubuntu plz help me to install JMF api to java
<onilmaurya> plz reply
<micahg> doko: are you still around?
<doko> micahg: what's up?
<micahg> doko: hi, what's the trick to regenerate the control file for each series?
<doko> touch debian/control.in; debian/rules debian/control
<micahg> doko: k, in a chroot for each series?
<doko> yes
<micahg> doko: k, thanks, I'll try it this weekend
#ubuntu-java 2010-06-26
<nikolaj_basher> Is there anyone who know a good gui builder for java?
<astrojp> I want to install sun-java6-jdk but 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk' isn't finding anything. I'm on 10.04.
<Faissal> hello
#ubuntu-java 2010-06-27
<sguduru> hi
<sguduru> hi all
<sguduru> i have to generate a number which is more than long datatype
<sguduru> can any one tell me which datatype i need to use
#ubuntu-java 2011-06-24
<jamespage> doko: around? I have an openjdk question about 'overlays'
<doko> I assume that will be an IcedTea question ...
<jamespage> doko: I think so
<jamespage> so this relates to bug 800082
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 800082 in batik "FTBFS against openjdk-6 6b23 due to internal Sun API changes." [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/800082
<jamespage> I came across this when I was looking at the last couple of packages for the fop MIR
<jamespage> both xmgraphics-commons and batik make use of internal sun API's
<jamespage> looking at the changes in 6b23 one of the exceptions in that API is no longer a runtime exception; which breaks the builds for those two packages.
<jamespage> doko: I wanted to understand why that change had been made (I could not trace it back through IcedTea)
<jamespage> and discuss where to 'fix' the issue; I can patch both libraries to make then behave but wanted to talk with you first.
<doko> hmm, strange. because it's still the 6b22 tarball afaics
<jamespage> yeah - I found the switch in the overlay directory
<doko> best to ask on the ML. can you track down, who made the change?
<jamespage> thats the bit I was looking for a bit of guidance on - not that familiar either with the packaging or the project around icedtea
<doko> the list is distro-pkg-dev@openjdk.java.net
<doko> changeset:   2551:8720a7df46e3
<doko> Added basic support for using JPEGCodec to encode and decode jpeg files.
<jamespage> great - thanks for the pointers - I'll get on to it
<doko> http://icedtea.classpath.org/hg/icedtea6/rev/8720a7df46e3?revcount=120
<doko> http://mail.openjdk.java.net/pipermail/distro-pkg-dev/2011-May/013943.html
<doko> that's all I can find for now
<doko> jamespage: I assume you have to subscribe to the list to post
<dimas_> is this only to talk about developing java application on ubuntu or may i ask about something else?
<dimas_> cause i am interest in learning to develope applications for java mobiles
#ubuntu-java 2011-06-26
<upasna> #join #linux
#ubuntu-java 2012-06-18
<java_> Hallo, ich habe vor das Buch "Java von Kopf bis Fuß" von Kathy Sierra (O'Reilly) zu lesen. Allerdings ist das Buch von 2006 und Java 7 ist der aktuelle Standard. Haben sich wichtige Sachen geändert mit Java 7, sodass etwas dagegen spricht das Buch zu lesen?
<java_> sorry, that was german
<java_> I want to read the vook "Head forst Java" from "Kathy Sierra" (O'Reilly) but it's from 2005/2006. Now Java 7 is already the latest version. Have important things changed with java 7 so that reading that "old" book would not be good?
<java_> I mean the book "Head first Java"
#ubuntu-java 2012-06-24
<Yankees52> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Yankees52> !staff
<ubot2> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Yankees52> ban ban me me
<Yankees52> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Yankees52> !staff
<ubot2> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Yankees52> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Yankees52> !staff
<ubot2> hey Christel, Dave2, Gary, KB1JWQ, Levia, Martinp23, SportsChick, VorTechS, jayne, jenda, marienz, nalioth, niko, nhandler, rob, dax, stew, or tomaw, I could use a bit of your time :)
<Yankees52> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Yankees52> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Yankees52> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Budwesier> !ops
<ubot2> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
#ubuntu-java 2013-06-19
<Kii> hello there,
<Kii> I need help managing my versions of java
<Kii> I use to have a default-java, but it disapeared with the removal of openjdk
<Kii> and since I did that, a new version came out, java 1.5 gcj
<Kii> but I've downloaded jdk1.7 by oracle, and want it to be the only one
<Kii> how to I erase this 1.5gcj ?
<Kii> found it
<Kii> bye
#ubuntu-java 2014-06-16
<trifort> regarding maven-debian-helper - why does it pull from debian maven repositories
<trifort> why not sonatype, etc
#ubuntu-java 2014-06-18
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
#ubuntu-java 2014-06-20
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
 * krokus is away (Linux is culture.)
#ubuntu-java 2015-06-17
<Janels> hi how can i unset an env
<Janels> java tool option
#ubuntu-java 2016-06-22
<jmss> Hi, what is oracle-java9-installer? From http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk8-downloads-2133151.html is seems JDK is the latest.
#ubuntu-java 2017-06-20
<hjd> Hi :) From what I can see, most Java packages which have an Ubuntu delta switching the build system to ant instead of maven does so in order to avoid pulling maven into main. Does that mean that packages demoted to universe again, for instance libcommons-cli (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcommons-cli-java) are eligble to be synced from Debian again, or should they still be merged?
#ubuntu-java 2018-06-22
<Rojola> hi
